# Wisconsin Division of Safety and Buildings



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 2, 2011)

In Wisconsin the Safety and Buildings Division provides plan review and inspection for all construction throughout the State except for some cities.  The Division was under the Department of Commerce.  Gov Scott Walker has done away with the Department of Commerce.  So it looks like the Division of Safety and Buildings will be going to another State agency.  So far the story looks like the Department of Regulation and Licensing.


----------



## SBerg (Mar 2, 2011)

Actually up here in Wisconsin, the department only reviews commercial construction greater then 50k ft/2. Most cities do their own plan review and have done so for a long time.

No impressed with the plan review or inspection for a state agency. Qualified cities and other governmental bodies are better suited for code enforcement.


----------



## smeismer (Mar 2, 2011)

You know, this may be necessary.  If they intend to crowd 60 students into each classroom with a single exit then they may well need to limit code enforcement.


----------



## pwood (Mar 4, 2011)

smeismer said:
			
		

> You know, this may be necessary. If they intend to crowd 60 students into each classroom with a single exit then they may well need to limit code enforcement.


well said!


----------

